# D-Link Extreme N Wireless Gigabit Router, 802.11n



## wiak (Feb 28, 2008)

* Intelligent QoS technology prioritizes both wired and wireless Internet traffic to enable enhanced gaming and phone calling (VoIP) experience
    * Ideal for streaming HD video or streaming multiple applications simultaneously
    * Dual active firewall protection (SPI & NAT) helps block malicious attacks on networks from the Internet
    * Includes the latest wireless security (WEP, WPA & WPA2) features that help prevent unauthorized access
    * Virtually no wireless dead spots
    * Advanced Parental Controls
    * Supports Windows® Connect Now (WCN) for easy wireless setup
    * Automatic Firmware Update Notification
    * E-mail Notification for Triggered Events
    * Integrated Wireless Security Wizard
    * Removable Antennas for Flexible Installation Options
    * Wall Mountable to Save Desk Space

Standards	
•	IEEE 802.11n (draft 2.0)
•	IEEE 802.11g
•	IEEE 802.3
•	IEEE 802.3u
Interface Type	
•	4 Gigabit LAN Ports
•	1 Gigabit WAN Port
•	USB Port (for Windows® Connect Now)
Antenna Type	
•	3 External
Security	
•	WPA™ & WPA2™ (Wi-Fi Protected Access)
Advanced Firewall Features	
•	Network Address Translation (NAT)
•	Stateful Packet Inspection (SPI)
•	VPN Pass-through / Multi-sessions PPTP / L2TP / IPSec

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=530






i got this some weeks ago, and got a D-Link DWA-140 USB 2.0 802.11n Stick yesterday
i must say, 802.11n Draft 2.0 is fast and stable!
it transfer files at 8 mb/s (80mbps)
i can now steam hd discs, hd ts, and everything wireless without any problem
gaming isnt even a problem with 802.11n, no dropouts what so ever and my ping says the same as wired
DIR-655 is GREAT, its fast, stable and has some awesome performace

it goes 6-8 mb/s over 100mbit wired to wireless, and the n standard isnt finished yet so it might even get faster
when they upgraded the DIR-655 to draft 2.0 it got more speed to

steaming HD Discs  works fine it does it at 20mbps aka 2 mb/s ^^

802.11G sucks ass

slow aka only 20mbps usable bandwidh aka 2 mb/s

they update it like 10 times a year and i like that, i dont want some router that never gets updated

1.10 - Updated Firmware Query UI. - Improved LAN performance. 10/25/2007
1.05 - Implemented Yahoo Widget Support. - Added Website Blocking Feature. - Added Wireless Broadcast Schedule. 8/9/2007
1.04 - Passes 802.1n Draft 2.0 WiFi certification. - Enhanced wireless performance. 7/2/2007

having fun with iperf 
i think this is good, you can see my laptop is to slow 
Wireless
I:\iperf>iperf -c 10.0.0.39 -l 64k -t 15 -i 3 -r
------------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 8.00 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 10.0.0.39, TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 8.00 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[140] local 10.0.0.38 port 22289 connected with 10.0.0.39 port 5001
[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
[140]  0.0- 3.0 sec  25.8 MBytes  72.2 Mbits/sec
[140]  3.0- 6.0 sec  25.4 MBytes  71.0 Mbits/sec
[140]  6.0- 9.0 sec  26.7 MBytes  74.6 Mbits/sec
[140]  9.0-12.0 sec  26.0 MBytes  72.7 Mbits/sec
[140] 12.0-15.0 sec  27.2 MBytes  76.0 Mbits/sec
[140]  0.0-15.0 sec   131 MBytes  73.3 Mbits/sec
[168] local 10.0.0.38 port 5001 connected with 10.0.0.39 port 1231
[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
[168]  0.0- 3.0 sec  23.7 MBytes  66.2 Mbits/sec
[168]  0.0- 3.0 sec   199 Mbits  66.2 Mbits/sec

Wired
I:\iperf>iperf -c 10.0.0.39 -l 64k -t 15 -i 3 -r
------------------------------------------------------------
Server listening on TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 8.00 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 10.0.0.39, TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 8.00 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[152] local 10.0.0.40 port 22226 connected with 10.0.0.39 port 5001
[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
[152]  0.0- 3.0 sec  32.3 MBytes  90.2 Mbits/sec
[152]  3.0- 6.0 sec  14.4 MBytes  40.4 Mbits/sec
[152]  6.0- 9.0 sec  32.6 MBytes  91.2 Mbits/sec
[152]  9.0-12.0 sec  32.8 MBytes  91.8 Mbits/sec
[152] 12.0-15.0 sec  32.6 MBytes  91.1 Mbits/sec
[152]  0.0-15.0 sec   145 MBytes  80.7 Mbits/sec
[120] local 10.0.0.40 port 5001 connected with 10.0.0.39 port 1230
[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth
[120]  0.0- 3.0 sec  33.2 MBytes  92.8 Mbits/sec
[120]  0.0- 3.0 sec   278 Mbits  92.7 Mbits/sec


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you some kind of D-Link sales rep or something??


----------



## wiak (Feb 28, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> Are you some kind of D-Link sales rep or something??


nope 
well just to point out that this router is fast to be wireless and if someone is planing to get a new wireless router should look at it


----------



## Kreij (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still a little leary about these (not D-Link per se) because they still have not finalized the 802.11n standard.  It's still "Draft".


----------



## wiak (Feb 28, 2008)

Kreij said:


> I'm still a little leary about these (not D-Link per se) because they still have not finalized the 802.11n standard.  It's still "Draft".



dude the 802.11n standard has been draft for a half a decade 
they started to work in 2004 and its now 2008 

i maxed my laptop, cant go higher than around 10 mb/s, its harddrive is to slow 
and it has a 100mbit card in it

so 802.11n is ok atm, i expect it to get more performace when they get out updated firmwares


----------



## Kreij (Feb 28, 2008)

> dude the 802.11n standard has been draft for a half a decade



I know, that is what makes me leary. Why can't they just settle on something?
If so many people (manufacturers) cannot compromise on a standard after 4+ years, maybe I will wait for .. um ... 802.11q?


----------



## JeanMichel (Aug 4, 2010)

I get rid of N draft , every day we Heard they finalized it but no N router is out yet


wiak said:


> dude the 802.11n standard has been draft for a half a decade
> they started to work in 2004 and its now 2008
> 
> i maxed my laptop, cant go higher than around 10 mb/s, its harddrive is to slow
> ...


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the same router and yeah the "G" isn't so great on it(I run my laptop on it) I don't have any "N" stuff. I bought it real quick when my D-Link gaming router died one day outta the blue.


----------

